# In Filelistbox dateien aus einem ordner UND UNTERORDNERN laden.



## daDom (26. August 2003)

Hi, wie das Thema schon sagt, möchte ich in ner Filelistbox dateien in Unterordnern ausgeben...

Mit
	
	
	



```
File1.Path = "C:\Programme"
```
kann ich ja alle dateien aus dem EINEN Ordner reinladen.

Wie kann ich das einstellen, das auch alle dateien in den Ordnern geladen werden, die sich in den weiteren unte´rordnern befinden?


----------



## NRFi (27. August 2003)

gar nicht?


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. August 2003)

Mit einer FileListBox geht das IMHO gar nicht, aber mit einer normalen ListBox. Stichwort Rekursion, ein Beispiel gibt's hier in den Tutorials.


----------

